# Moving to london 50/50



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi Londonites,

I'm looking for Good London area rides w/o traffic lights 60+ miles with hills ???? (sans Rain please )

Anyone Anyone?????


----------



## tottenham21 (Nov 8, 2011)

FrenchNago said:


> Hi Londonites,
> 
> I'm looking for Good London area rides w/o traffic lights 60+ miles with hills ???? (sans Rain please )
> 
> Anyone Anyone?????


Good luck in London mate, me and me wife just moved back to the states from England, we used to live 27 miles east of London in high wycombe, we miss it but to be honest mate I make 3 times more money in the US than back home, unless you have a really good paying jog waiting for you already be prepare to find it extremely difficult to find work and with good pay, plus London It's extremely expensive too. Anyways as far as hills and being able to cycle fast you are better off living in the country side London is crazy to ride a bike in if driving is a bloody nightmare. Get use to the round abouts cause they are every where, have fun and best of luck to ya.... 
Ps: we still planning on going back once or twice a year on holidays as both me and wife still have family and friends there..


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

tottenham21 said:


> Good luck in London mate, me and me wife just moved back to the states from England, we used to live 27 miles east of London in high wycombe, we miss it but to be honest mate I make 3 times more money in the US than back home, unless you have a really good paying jog waiting for you already be prepare to find it extremely difficult to find work and with good pay, plus London It's extremely expensive too. Anyways as far as hills and being able to cycle fast you are better off living in the country side London is crazy to ride a bike in if driving is a bloody nightmare. Get use to the round abouts cause they are every where, have fun and best of luck to ya....
> Ps: we still planning on going back once or twice a year on holidays as both me and wife still have family and friends there..


Thx ......i'll be moving on a 50/50 time basis anyways so I can still ride in Paris and France:thumbsup: I've been in london in and out for the past 2 yrs and wonder how people can ride there.......

My wife is a singer songwriter guitarist, plays in Liverpool, Manchester, Birmingham, Cardiff, Glasgow, Portsmouth, Brighton, London etc..you name it so we need a base in London. I can easily outsource so no probbie there


----------



## tottenham21 (Nov 8, 2011)

Well in that case best of luck to ya then, just be careful riding in central London as you already probably know by now they drive like idiots there, but you being from France should be used to it by now hahaha.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

It's a short train ride north, but I enjoyed riding in the Huntingdon-Cambridge-Peterborough area. Lovely lanes across the countryside, along the river, etc.


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

*Thx*

thx bill i'll check that out


----------



## Kinetic-UK (Aug 16, 2010)

Look for "Why are cyclists using video cameras?" on youtube. It shows how bad people are at driving and disregarding cyclists. Personally, I'd stay where you are.


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

Kinetic-UK said:


> Look for "Why are cyclists using video cameras?" on youtube. It shows how bad people are at driving and disregarding cyclists. Personally, I'd stay where you are.


hmm they are just as krazy here, if not worse...... on busy sundays (peloton rides etc lots of bikes on the roads) i've seen guys hitting the gas pedal, zooming up and passing us "shaving close" and leaving a big cloud of diesel axhaust for us to breath in: nice and polite people here too!!!


----------



## McJim (Dec 14, 2011)

I moved to London from Glasgow in 1999. It was the kiss of death for my cycling. After a few too many close calls I packed the bikes back up and sent them to Scotland. The good news is I moved to New Zealand in 2004 and am cycling again. No hills of any note anywhere near London I'm afraid. Some hillocks (and a few pillocks) but that's 'bout it.


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

McJim said:


> I moved to London from Glasgow in 1999. It was the kiss of death for my cycling. After a few too many close calls I packed the bikes back up and sent them to Scotland. The good news is I moved to New Zealand in 2004 and am cycling again. No hills of any note anywhere near London I'm afraid. Some hillocks (and a few pillocks) but that's 'bout it.


----------

